# Reliance Jio showcases its Internet plans on a preview portal, plans starting at Rs 1



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Dec 1, 2014)

We have been hearing since long that Reliance Jio will offer Internet at ultra-affordable prices but nothing concrete has come out so far, but the wait is over. Reliance Jio has showcased its Internet plans on their preview portal. The preview website claims that Reliance Jio will be offering high-speed 100Mbps internet connection with recharge plans as low as Re. 1.


Possible Reliance Jio Internet Services/Products
1. FIP Alpha – Price: Re. 1
The ‘FTTH FIP Alpha Offer’ plan is claimed to offer Fibre to the Home (FTTH) connection with a speed of 100Mbps with a usage quota of 100GB and free On-Net usage discount. This plan will offer validity of one month and the package box will include the Router Gateway, Router Drop Cable, Wi-Fi, and Ethernet.

2. FIP Alpha with Wi-Fi and JioDrive – Price: Rs. 4
The ‘FTTH FIP Alpha Offer along with Wi-Fi and JioDrive’ plan is claimed to offer Fibre to the Home (FTTH) connection with a speed of 100Mbps with a usage quota of 100GB and free On-Net usage discount. This plan will offer validity of one month and 100GB of cloud storage for one year. It might also come with a Wi-Fi Hotspot device, which will offer high-speed Internet connectivity in various cities.

3. Volte Basic – Free
The ‘Volte Basic’ will First Recharge (FRC) will offer unlimited voice along with Rs. 1,099 plan which will offer Sports Channel pack of 50 Channels.

4. Jio WiFi Start-up Plan – Offer Price: Rs. 51
A Rs. 51 Jio Wi-Fi subscription plan which will provide 1GB of data through Wi-Fi.

5. Jio Mobility Bundle (NTMore) – Price: Rs. 3,010
This plan offers Jio MiFi device with all Reliance Jio Services i.e. LTE, Wi-Fi, digital and media services. A Rs. 500 plan for this device will offer 10GB of data. It also comes with a VoLTE SIM card.

6. Jio MiFi Product (NTMore) – Price: Rs. 2,610
This Jio MiFi device will offer internet connectivity to five devices at once through Wi-Fi. A Rs. 100 Jio MiFi Start-up Plan will offer 1 GB data along with Digital services.

The details are from Reliance Jio’s preview portal so we are not sure if the plans are final, as they can change it any time. We will keep you updated as and when we get the information.


Reliance Jio Internet plans starting at Rs 1


:: Jio Portal ::


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 1, 2014)

I used 120 GB on BSNL ULD 800 plan this month. Comes down to around Rs 7.6/GB with tax

I'm sure I'll consume that 100 GB limit in hours with 100 mbps speed and then would be stuck with no internet 

Hoping that they'll have true unlimited without fup minimum 2 mbps plans at good rates.


----------



## vedula.k95 (Dec 2, 2014)

Wait What? Re 1,i didnt got it?  is it the subscription charge?or will i get 100Gb for a month?


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 2, 2014)

vedula.k95 said:


> Wait What? Re 1,i didnt got it?  is it the subscription charge?or will i get 100Gb for a month?


Same doubt here...


----------



## RCuber (Dec 2, 2014)

Rs1 .. heh.. I believe its just a price placeholder for the sites.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Dec 2, 2014)

The plans are for hype only. They will be worse in reality.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Dec 2, 2014)

beware its reliance , not to be trusted  but its the only company which has PAN india license for 4G


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 2, 2014)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> beware its reliance , not to be trusted  but its the only company which has PAN india license for 4G



Its not Anil Ambani's group which won the license, its Mukesh Ambani's group.


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 2, 2014)

*preview.jioconnect.com/ - DOWN!

Don't expect more

- - - Updated - - -

*i.imgur.com/Hb7V1w0.png


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Dec 2, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Its not Anil Ambani's group which won the license, its Mukesh Ambani's group.



I know .. ... both ADAG and reliance are expert in cheating


----------



## $hadow (Dec 2, 2014)

Well you got to give them time for proper structuring.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Dec 3, 2014)

^ +1 to that.


----------



## vedula.k95 (Dec 6, 2014)

whats that connection called,the receiver on one end has a box on the rooftop and the box transmits to the local tower?
i think they are planning for that kind of connection. 
pretty noob in this networking nomenclature.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Dec 9, 2014)

any official link where I get some info?
And when? where? launch date?

I got some info really great. Excited for new provider.
Reliance Jio


----------



## $hadow (Dec 10, 2014)

Taking on Google play


----------



## avichandana20000 (Dec 30, 2014)

100 Mbps means 11 MBps. 

LEGEND :
Mbps - Megabits per second
MBps - Megabytes per second


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 30, 2014)

1 MBps is sufficient for all my needs..Instead of high speeds, we need good ping and no disconnects and ofcourse no FUP


----------



## ankush28 (Jan 3, 2015)

I was at IIT Techfest... So called Jio WiFi sucks!
Speedtest: 6Mbit/s down 1Mbit/s up
It wasn't stable at all... Good luck to indian 4G users!


----------



## $hadow (Jan 3, 2015)

Initially it will be going to suck but once got settled it will be good for some other competitors.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jan 9, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> 1 MBps is sufficient for all my needs..Instead of high speeds, we need good ping and no disconnects and ofcourse no FUP


true +1


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 11, 2015)

avichandana20000 said:


> 100 Mbps means 11 MBps.
> 
> LEGEND :
> Mbps - Megabits per second
> MBps - Megabytes per second



1 byte = 8 bits... it's easy to understand.. and all internet provider use megabits..

- - - Updated - - -



ankush28 said:


> I was at IIT Techfest... So called Jio WiFi sucks!
> Speedtest: 6Mbit/s down 1Mbit/s up
> It wasn't stable at all... Good luck to indian 4G users!



buddy it's beta testing... and still it is in work.. yes you can say that like this indian 4g sucks even 3g and 2g also.. but 4g will be better than 3g.. 

Reliance Jio
Airtel
Aircel
...4g providers...


----------

